# UPDATE: Stupid People and Boats



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Went back to the dock today. And guess what? Boat is still in the water. I have contacted the CG, SD and EPA. Guess they are arguing over who is gonna pay to have it removed. ()@()&#*T$T%$)P(#)(&@%T(E$(T%$E)&(!!! Sorry for the cussing but it makes me SOOOOO MAD they just let it sit there.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hook it up to the ol truck and yank it out


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Where is this boat at?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope it was not full of fuel, that mercury cowling is worth 50 bucks as a mailbox. Is this the boat the Mexican guys got out of and left?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*???????????????????*

I do not get it is this in your back yard?? Launch your boat go fishing come back in load boat go home all is good?? Am I missing something here?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

There was a thread the other day about some guys that got pulled in because they were taking in water. Got to the ramp and said boat was free, got in a suburban and left while boat sank. I think this is what Mr. Clean Bay is referencing.


----------



## Archer444 (Apr 14, 2014)

snapperlicious said:


> Hook it up to the ol truck and yank it out


This! I'm surprised the CG has let that thing stay there this long.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds stolen. Find a friend with a salvage license and pull it. A few ideas for you .... Part it out, rebuild it, make a tree house out of it. :biggrin: hahaha
I am still waiting on some one to remove that barge from Bessie Heights . HAHAHA


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

KASH said:


> Hope it was not full of fuel, that mercury cowling is worth 50 bucks as a mailbox. Is this the boat the Mexican guys got out of and left?


It had an external fuel tank that I removed after the owners abandoned it.


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

It almost worth it to drag it out and get a free motor out of the deal.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it's funny that they tied if off before they left....like it's going to float off or something.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

If that was near me....let's just say that where there's a will, there's a way. I'd spend the weekend down there with some tow straps and a come along and figure out how to get a boat out of this deal.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Find someone with a salvage license? LMAO Call the GLO.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

johndoughy said:


> If that was near me....let's just say that where there's a will, there's a way. I'd spend the weekend down there with some tow straps and a come along and figure out how to get a boat out of this deal.


The boat looked like a POS in the pictures before it sank, but the motor has value, lower unit and stainless prop(if it has one) would be worth 5 bills. Couple of cross ties and a roll back would make short work of that project.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

JustSlabs said:


> I think it's funny that they tied if off before they left....like it's going to float off or something.


Harris County SD tied it off to the dock. The guys who had it just left it about 10 yards off the dock and it floated in with the waves.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What's the red tape for trying to claim it?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> What's the red tape for trying to claim it?


It must have active TX #'s, somebody is responsible, but you would think the city would at least pull it out of the water.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Where is this boat? I think I'd get a few guys and a diesel truck and go jerk that junker boat up on the bank, somewhere out of the way. Let the "authorities" deal with it after that.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


Because it WAS 4 MEXICANS that left it there after being pulled in. Allegedly, they even said EFF it, it was free and then left.
And my daughter is half Latino and Caucasian, so I don't throw that race card out much either, but, a fact is a fact!
Comprende?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat.


Race card? Some Mexicans left it.

TH


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Nah bro i dont comprende p---were u there when they pulled thier dls and confirmed they were latinos or was it cause of thier skin color that this was confirmmed cause theres many races that can be darked skinned


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


STUPID is a race. Look around, they're everywhere.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Nah bro i dont comprende p---were u there when they pulled thier dls and confirmed they were latinos or was it cause of thier skin color that this was confirmmed cause theres many races that can be darked skinned


You're right. They could have been Pakistanis. Or Indians. Or Samoans. Naw, couldn't have been Samoans. They're surrounded by water and would have built a make shift raft to float to bank after abandoning the sinking ship. Yeah, its a real ***** to determine nationality. With dark skinned folks.
I bet they were African. That explains the free boat and sinking ship fairly well.
Oh, keep rolling......balla'


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Pass the popcorn. please.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


I just repeated what was in the earlier post, would you like me to say Latino, my friends tell me they are Mexican not Latino. So sorry if I offended you, I was not making a racial stereotype anything, have a good evening.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Nah bro i dont comprende p---were u there when they pulled thier dls and confirmed they were latinos or was it cause of thier skin color that this was confirmmed cause theres many races that can be darked skinned


Rojo, this is the internet, so profiling is Ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


you're the first:an5:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

KASH said:


> I just repeated what was in the earlier post, would you like me to say Latino, my friends tell me they are Mexican not Latino. So sorry if I offended you, I was not making a racial stereotype anything, have a good evening.


This is definitely the new, improved, politically correct KASH....is the old "KASH" ever coming back?......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey MMRC311 or what ever your name is .. Your not making many friends here lately. Your actually pizzing em off. 2nd time you take pics of boat, did you think of tying a line and getting the boat on some dry land ? 

We like t see the recovery with you leading the charge.. :walkingsm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Hey MMRC311 or what ever your name is .. Your not making many friends here lately. Your actually pizzing em off. 2nd time you take pics of boat, did you think of tying a line and getting the boat on some dry land ?
> 
> We like t see the recovery with you leading the charge.. :walkingsm


:rotfl:
He's still too busy cleaning up the oil spill at the dike maybe?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl:
> He's still too busy cleaning up the oil spill at the dike maybe?


This guy is way beyond stupid.. One that posts multiple stupid threads cause attention to it own disbelief. He should of consulted. 2cool will eliminate or it will be a self destruct. :dance:


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> This guy is way beyond stupid.. One that posts multiple stupid threads cause attention to it own disbelief. He should of consulted. 2cool will eliminate or it will be a self destruct. :dance:


Agreed captain !!!!!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Why you got to play the "fat" card??? There are fat people that own SCB'S... And how do you know they were fat? Did you look at their weight on their DL or maybe you asked them to step on a scale real quick?? Oh Or did you just go by what you saw? You know some people have Thyroid issues and some people are just big boned.... rojo corn husk everyday all day


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

[email protected]@'

[email protected]'


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Nah bro i dont comprende p---were u there when they pulled thier dls and confirmed they were latinos or was it cause of thier skin color that this was confirmmed cause theres many races that can be darked skinned


I was there when they got out and left the boat. And they were Hispanic. Never meant to be a race thing just stating a fact.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Dave said:


> Hey MMRC311 or what ever your name is .. Your not making many friends here lately. Your actually pizzing em off. 2nd time you take pics of boat, did you think of tying a line and getting the boat on some dry land ?
> 
> We like t see the recovery with you leading the charge.. :walkingsm


I have done what should have been done. Contact the authorities. And I don't ever remember asking for your opinion on anything I should or should not do. Wait.... I have a pocket full of F***'s and I'm not giving any out today. Sorry.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


Not with mid 90's suburbans they don't.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Law*

Sec. 40.108. DERELICT VESSELS AND STRUCTURES. (a) A person may not, without the consent of the commissioner, leave, abandon, or maintain any structure or vessel in or on coastal waters, on public or private lands or at a public or private port or dock if the structure or vessel is in a wrecked, derelict, or substantially dismantled condition and the commissioner finds the structure or vessel to be:
(1) involved in an actual or threatened unauthorized discharge of oil;
(2) a threat to public health, safety, or welfare;
(3) a threat to the environment; or
(4) a navigation hazard.
(b) The commissioner may remove and dispose of or contract for the removal and disposal of any vessel or structure described in Subsection (a) and may recover the costs of removal, storage, and disposal from the owner or operator of the vessel or structure. Except as provided by Subsection (d-1), the recovered costs shall be deposited to the credit of the coastal protection fund established by Section 40.151.
(c) The commissioner must comply with the requirements of Section 40.254 before removing or disposing of a vessel or structure, except that the commissioner may remove a vessel or structure involved in an actual or threatened unauthorized discharge of oil without a hearing.
(d) The commissioner may dispose of the vessel or structure in any reasonable and environmentally sound manner. The commissioner shall give preference to disposal options that generate a monetary benefit from the vessel or structure. If no value may be generated from the vessel or structure, the commissioner shall select the least costly method. Except as provided by Subsection (d-1), proceeds from the sale of the vessel or structure shall be used for removal, storage, and disposal costs, and any proceeds in excess of the cost of removal, storage, and disposal shall be deposited to the credit of the coastal protection fund.
(d-1) If the commissioner has actual notice that a person holds a security interest in a vessel or structure subject to removal or disposal under this section, notice must be given to the person in the manner provided by Section 40.254. If the vessel or structure is not removed within a reasonable time as specified in the preliminary report under Section 40.254, the commissioner may remove and dispose of, or contract for the removal and disposal of, any vessel or structure described by Subsection (a). The interest of the state in recovering removal, storage, and disposal costs shall have priority over the interest of the holder of a security interest in a vessel or structure described by Subsection (a). Proceeds from the sale of the vessel or structure in excess of the cost of removal, storage, and disposal shall be paid to the holder of the security interest in the vessel or structure in an amount not to exceed the amount necessary to satisfy the secured debt.
(d-2) For purposes of this section, the term "structure" includes a vehicle as defined by Section 502.001, Transportation Code, if the vehicle is:
(1) located in coastal waters; and
(2) in a wrecked, derelict, or substantially dismantled condition.
(d-3) The commissioner shall make information on abandoned vessels and structures accessible on the General Land Office's Internet website and in any other medium, as determined by the commissioner, to the public and to a person receiving notice as required by Section 40.254.
(e) The commissioner by rule may establish a system for prioritizing the removal or disposal of vessels or structures under this section.
(f) This section does not impose a duty on the state to remove or dispose of a vessel or structure or to warn of a hazardous condition on state land.

Added by Acts 1991, 72nd Leg., ch. 10, Sec. 1, eff. March 28, 1991.
Amended by: 
Acts 2005, 79th Leg., Ch. 216 (H.B. 2096), Sec. 1, eff. September 1, 2005.
Acts 2009, 81st Leg., R.S., Ch. 1324 (H.B. 3306), Sec. 2, eff. September 1, 2009.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

snapperlicious said:


> Hook it up to the ol truck and yank it out


This. Yank that sucker out.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


Rollin on dubs?


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

The city should pull it shortly and if they need our help I will give it. This happens once a year at several different ramps and usually a city truck with a grade all or back hoe will pull it and haul it off to dump.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like to take it to the address the tx numbers are registered to and drop it in their front yard. I bet they would find who they sold/gave it to real quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


please ****. Your making the rest of us bluff folk look like idiots.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

There are good people and there is trash in every race. I am a Hispanic and proud of my heritage and upbringing! 


Skin color has no bearing on ones success in life; it is who we are and what we do in life that determines the legacy we leave behind. 

Salud Rojo.

Yank that POS boat out of the water and send it to the trash heap!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Ima get off turnaround in a day or so if it's still there when I drive by I'm going to hook it to my truck and leave it in the parking lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

letsgofishbro said:


> Ima get off turnaround in a day or so if it's still there when I drive by I'm going to hook it to my truck and leave it in the parking lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics please.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes Pics please. Glad to hear something about the boat issue and not about their feelings getting hurt over a coment about the race of the individuals who left it there. It's the internet if you don't like it don't click on it.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Well if it's the clear lake park boat ramp on nasa 1 like I thought they said in another article I launch there all the time. Won't take but a few minutes I have all the straps and stuff. Pull to ramp hook up to truck pull foreward let some water empty out and then slowly drag up ramp. Problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm Irish and I approve this message..........:dance:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Worm Drowner said:


> I'm Irish and I approve this message..........:dance:


LMAO!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


Bahaha, I don't get mad when someone calls me German, Irish, Indian, Texan etc, it is my roots bro. 
I thought you sold that boat, it was in the classifieds for a year with 30 hours on it...do you drive it? I have 300 hours on my new kayak.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Well if it's the clear lake park boat ramp on nasa 1 like I thought they said in another article I launch there all the time. Won't take but a few minutes I have all the straps and stuff. Pull to ramp hook up to truck pull foreward let some water empty out and then slowly drag up ramp. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to go by after while and see if there is something that I can do, but my concern is that whoever pulls it out will end up with some kind of citation (littering or something) if they just drag it up the ramp and leave it in the parking lot.

As long as there is no oil, gas, etc leaking it is probably less of an eye sore/problem where it is than if it is sitting in the middle of the parking lot next to NASA Rd 1.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Favorite Texas-Tejano-Texican saying: It is what it is....:spineyes:

This thread would be dead had them "Iraqis" taken, dragged or otherwise moved that boat out of the water...sorry, played the ethnic category card.

Crying, there no crying on 2cool....:sarcasm

It is what it is...tight lines.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Wow. Some people need to get their man cards back from their wives. If you don't like it sitting their, pull the POS out. Should take about 6 hrs and you will have an spare motor. 

And getting offended by someone on the internet is like nailing Jell-O to a tree. Just stupid. 

Sincerely, your non offended Caucasian Scottish-Indian Mandingo. Ok, maybe I lied about the Mandingo part. :flag:


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

cwbycrshr said:


> And getting offended by someone on the internet is like nailing Jell-O to a tree. Just stupid.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hahahahahaha i might have to use this saying one day.
> ...


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Why does the race card have to be pulled just cause its a pos boat...... Fyi some mexicans run SCB's pull ur race card on that!!!!! El rojo loco flour bluff all day everyday............


This is funny.. What does owning an SCB have to do with anything? No one cares.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Possession is nine-tenths of the law. Pull it up on the ramp and off to the side, and the local deputy dog might cite you. If he has nothing else to do.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> Ima get off turnaround in a day or so if it's still there when I drive by I'm going to hook it to my truck and leave it in the parking lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be aware the last person that touches it is responsible for it. Its why no one wants to deal with it. I've been burned one too many times with these kind of boats. I have three right now that are basically flower pots as far as TPWD is concerned.


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

Capt. Billy said:


> Be aware the last person that touches it is responsible for it. Its why no one wants to deal with it. I've been burned one too many times with these kind of boats. I have three right now that are basically flower pots as far as TPWD is concerned.


I just went and looked at it, you may be the only person/company on 2cool that can get it out of the water.

The boat is 120' from the ramp and the angles would require huge block and tackle setup and 1 truck OR 2 trucks bigger than mine (2011 F-250 4X4 diesel) AND closing down the right lane on NASA Rd 1.

Since I can't or won't do anything about it, I'll just sit here and beach.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

leadhead10 said:


> This is funny.. What does owning an SCB have to do with anything? No one cares.


My exact thoughts lol maybe he wanted a cookie or high five!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just put a few boxes of donuts on it and it will be pulled out!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

There bound to be somebody down there with a chipped out Dodge Cummins ready to hook up to it and blow some black smoke, just make sure the tow mirrors are out so you can see what's going on behind you.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Joejoe070 said:


> My exact thoughts lol maybe he wanted a cookie or high five!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is fun while you all bash me on here im catching donkey trout haaa tight lines ohhh ok what does catching donkey trout have to do with it right wait am I offending people


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crazy Red, How do you walk around in those boots. 

And what's a donkey trout?

Hardhead? 

Trout with a big butt? Im confused.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Crazy Red, How do you walk around in those boots.
> 
> And what's a donkey trout?
> 
> ...


Go to the fishing reports and read the report I posted yesterday thats the meaning of donkey trout aka trouchona in my language


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> Go to the fishing reports and read the report I posted yesterday thats the meaning of donkey trout aka trouchona in my language


Looked a little short of 32".....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Brete said:


> Looked a little short


Without a doubt. Mouth open, tail not even to 32".

Take your trouchinas elsewhere Red.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

MRC311 said:


> I was there when they got out and left the boat. And they were Hispanic. Never meant to be a race thing just stating a fact.


This is what is wrong with America! Freedom of speech is eroding away beneath our feet. Everybody is scared to call it what it is. They were fken mexicans get over it and if they were Latinos close enough for me. If you have to pull the race card because you get offended by someone saying Mexican get off the internet and go read a book. Lots of books out there in spanish so you can comprehend easier.


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

indaskinny said:


> Without a doubt. Mouth open, tail not even to 32".
> 
> Take your trouchinas elsewhere Red.


 proper way of measuring fish straight from tpwd


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> proper way of measuring fish straight from tpwd


Well the tail on your buds 32" trout he caught is being mis measured, the tail is not being pointed and the mouth is not closed. LOL J/K.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Well if it's the clear lake park boat ramp on nasa 1 like I thought they said in another article I launch there all the time. Won't take but a few minutes I have all the straps and stuff. Pull to ramp hook up to truck pull foreward let some water empty out and then slowly drag up ramp. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey john, wanna do it sunday? been lookin for a reason to run my boat, hasn't been run in a while, hook it up to my boat and pull it around to the ramp then tow it out with the truck?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Man were hitting the lake tomorrow Sunday is a little busy with family **** but may be able to make it work between noon and 3 will text ya tomorrow and if your off meet me in Nassau bay tomorrow around noon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Somebody towed it earlier today...not sure if they actually got it out of the water. Had several big holes in the sides. Is a small Cobia with a 60HP Mercury.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

El ROJO LOCO said:


> This is fun while you all bash me on here im catching donkey trout haaa tight lines ohhh ok what does catching donkey trout have to do with it right wait am I offending people


First off AMIGO we were talking about your stupid comment that was pretty childish cause your coola got hurt from the other guys comment.about that time you throw your SCB in it and it sounded like you thought your poo don't stink because you own one. Then you cry some more wahhh wahhhh wahhhhhh. Then you want to bring in you catching a big trout into this thread. no one dissed you catching a big trout or anything of that nature.i guess your wanting more cookies ,high five ,maybe a pat on the back or a trophy . I don't know what you want. But no you didnt offend me one bit about you catching a donkey trout woooo hooo. i could careless.but you sound like a child. But I guess that's the only ammo you got to throw at us since you thought it over and relized how stupid you sounded from the get go and don't have anything else to cry about. Ooooo wait now your crying cause people are dissing your fish because its not 32 wahhh wahhh wahhhh cry a river get over it or get off the Internet.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

gunsmoke11 said:


> This is what is wrong with America! Freedom of speech is eroding away beneath our feet. Everybody is scared to call it what it is. They were fken mexicans get over it and if they were Latinos close enough for me. If you have to pull the race card because you get offended by someone saying Mexican get off the internet and go read a book. Lots of books out there in spanish so you can comprehend easier.


X 2!

And picture books for the rest of ya... :biggrin:


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Ok you got a maybe 31. The fish isn't pushed all the way up look at the gap between the upper lip and the bottom looks like a inch to me but you can pat your self on the back it's a nice fish. Your not the only person who has busted the 30 mark on this bored. I have done it a few times my real 32 1/4 was 12.4 pounds so what's your point.... Anyone that uses the race card is a coward.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Man were hitting the lake tomorrow Sunday is a little busy with family **** but may be able to make it work between noon and 3 will text ya tomorrow and if your off meet me in Nassau bay tomorrow around noon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya that's what I figured, and I can't tomorrow, I'm at work right now and have to work tomorrow night, covering a couple shifts for someone who called off, and Sunday is the only day I have off till Thursday, but the guy above me said they may have pulled it alreadt, who knows

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If any Barbi Doll's were seen floating around it, might be a Desperado...


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> hey john, wanna do it sunday? been lookin for a reason to run my boat, hasn't been run in a while, hook it up to my boat and pull it around to the ramp then tow it out with the truck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Me and jenn will prob be out sunday burning gas and listening to music get your woman on your boat and lets go to.the doggal and eat lunch and a few beers.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Me and jenn will prob be out sunday burning gas and listening to music get your woman on your boat and lets go to.the doggal and eat lunch and a few beers.


ya we might just do that, might have a do a tourney, my girl vs your girl haha, it's on!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Joejoe070 said:


> First off AMIGO we were talking about your stupid comment that was pretty childish cause your coola got hurt from the other guys comment.about that time you throw your SCB in it and it sounded like you thought your poo don't stink because you own one. Then you cry some more wahhh wahhhh wahhhhhh. Then you want to bring in you catching a big trout into this thread. no one dissed you catching a big trout or anything of that nature.i guess your wanting more cookies ,high five ,maybe a pat on the back or a trophy . I don't know what you want. But no you didnt offend me one bit about you catching a donkey trout woooo hooo. i could careless.but you sound like a child. But I guess that's the only ammo you got to throw at us since you thought it over and relized how stupid you sounded from the get go and don't have anything else to cry about. Ooooo wait now your crying cause people are dissing your fish because its not 32 wahhh wahhh wahhhh cry a river get over it or get off the Internet.


Don't pick on the poor attention starved little kiddo, he obviously isn't very bright.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Rojo, just looked at your trout report..you written Spanish sucks!


Brrrrr


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

From the looks of his report Rojo didn't catch the fish. So why is he even talking about it?


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Correct! His amigo with the fishing skills caught the 31.45" trout!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I would just like to point out that Mexican is not a race. It's a nationality. So there . . . . . . . Now, since I solved that problem, I'm off to deal with illiteracy.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> I would just like to point out that Mexican is not a race. It's a nationality. So there . . . . . . . Now, since I solved that problem, I'm off to deal with illiteracy.


School's out for the Easter break teacher!:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He gone....


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

What a shame


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Flat Trout said:


> Rojo, just looked at your trout report..you written Spanish sucks!
> 
> Brrrrr


*your*:slimer:


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

El OJO ROJO is a dumb*** im hispanic so it's fine and i'm also glad he is banned. I don't understand why anybody would of done something like this. Whenever i take my boat and see trash on the floor i pick it up even if it's not mine . It really does bother me that someone would do something like this.


----------

